Ask HN: As a guy with a PhD degree what are the opportunities to self funded? - notomorrow
======
WheelsAtLarge
I don't have an answer for you but I recommend that you pick an area you are
interested in and develop a bootstrap business there. Once you understand your
opportunities then you can get a better view of what you need to move forward.
You need to crawl before you run.

The advantage you have is that you are not afraid to learn. Reading relevant
books and dedication is what will move you forward. Also, make sure you don't
try to do it all yourself, strengthen your weaknesses. You're smart but no one
knows everything. Hubris will always be your downfall.

~~~
airbreather
I am always interested in the "strengthen your weaknesses" argument,
especially in light of "don't try and do it all your self".

Why wouldn't you understand your weaknesses just enough to know when you need
to get help and then focus on maximising your strengths?

You could reasonably suppose your strengths are what they are because of some
innate quality you possess, so the chance to be your very best is to build on
this.

